
NASA’s Lonely Rover Took a Beautifully Desolate Shot of Mars - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7x5avb/nasas-lonely-rover-took-a-beautifully-desolate-shot-of-mars
======
sizzzzlerz
They remind me of pictures taken of the Panamint mountains from Dante's View
on the eastern side of Death Valley.

